# Tiel Island open for shopping



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

DODO CODE: 2V82B

Native fruit: Apples
Native flower: mum
Flowers at Nook: windflower, hyacinth, mum
Turnip price: 153
Hot item: log decorative shelves
Tailor shop: frilly dress
Opal crafting coconut juice last time I checked!


I have online classes so I will leave town open. Feel free to visit! If you want to thank Opal, leave gifts a snooty villager would love by her house.  And I'll gift them to her! Thank you!


	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Yaay we've hit the ramp goal! thanks everyone!


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for letting me shop in your pretty town -eveee


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Opal is crafting coconut juice guys! Its so f adorable. gods. A coconut with a straw in it. lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

I want to come visit! Oh god, Opal's house is pretty far. lol


----------



## petrichr (Apr 8, 2020)

Hope it's okay if I pop over. Fingers crossed Opal is still crafting hehe.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Welp. we got error. so opal is no longer crafting.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

She was actually crafting again weirdly. I left the house and then re-entered and there she was whacking away?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

awesome! what she s crafting. same thing?


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 8, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> awesome! what she s crafting. same thing?


Yeah, I got the coconut juice!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Yeah, I got the coconut juice!


yass. amazing. is so cute right? I put one on the stone table near her house


----------



## InkFox (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, may I drop by to get the recipe in a few minutes ? I'm just waiting for someone to come and claim a DIY on my Island and then I can be on my way


----------



## beebs (Apr 8, 2020)

Coming on over!


----------



## petrichr (Apr 8, 2020)

She's stopped crafting for the minute.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 8, 2020)

Aaawh, too bad.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

OctoberLithium said:


> She's stopped crafting for the minute.



thanks for letting me know.  I'll update the post. To the newcomers, feel free to talk to all villagers to see if one is crafting!


----------



## petrichr (Apr 8, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> thanks for letting me know.  I'll update the post. To the newcomers, feel free to talk to all villagers to see if one is crafting!



Haha once we stop the arrival train, I'll check again and see if she has restarted.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

OctoberLithium said:


> Haha once we stop the arrival train, I'll check again and see if she has restarted.



its very interesting that I didn't see you in the house when I entered. yet you exited after me. lol


----------



## petrichr (Apr 8, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> its very interesting that I didn't see you in the house when I entered. yet you exited after me. lol


I entered as you were exiting and then I saw she was just walking around so I left.

or... maybe I was there the whole time.. Opal's new furniture 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Ah dang, that's an error. As soon as I get inside the house rip.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

I think she stopped crafting for good.

Here is new code 2V82B

Also thank you to whoever left the tulips at Opal's house! I'm gonna leave them there for Opal to enjoy.


----------



## petrichr (Apr 8, 2020)

It's okay, thanks for trying anyway


----------



## pacs (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it ok for me to come check out your shops?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

pacs said:


> Is it ok for me to come check out your shops?



Of course. code is still up! As long as one code works, island is open.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 8, 2020)

I might drop over in a sec!


----------



## pacs (Apr 8, 2020)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## LatenDale (Apr 8, 2020)

Heya, I'd love to visit from Gheistal! I'll bring some flowers too.

Edit: Cheers for the coconut juice recipe! I hope the roses breed well for you!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for letting me stop by! I left some of my native fruit and a DYI card by Opal’s home


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 8, 2020)

LatenDale said:


> Heya, I'd love to visit from Gheistal! I'll bring some flowers too.
> 
> Edit: Cheers for the coconut juice recipe! I hope the roses breed well for you!



Did you get the juice?? I thought she stopped crafting them! Awesome! Never seen such pretty roses before. <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



TaylaJade said:


> Thanks for letting me stop by! I left some of my native fruit and a DYI card by Opal’s home



You guys left the most awesome presents ever. I gave Opal the cherry and she was very happy!

I can't wait to find pine cones and stuff like this to make that mini little tree! Thank you so much

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

This was it folks! Thanks for visiting.


----------

